# 1894 Remington 41126



## kirk thomas (Jun 14, 2017)

This bike is in complete condition. It was found in a barn covered with a tarp for the last 40 or so. The barn was falling down and this is one thing that was saved. You guys know what I have and hope you can help me figure out what I should do with it as it is local history around here. The Headbadge has 3 patents of 1892,93, 94 with a model number. The rims are 28" wood and the spokes have wires on them at the crossover points. The rims both spin freely. The sprocket appears to be a fixed gear and the wood is undamaged. The pedals have Remington script also the end cap on the cork handle grip. The chain is a big block chain with a nut and bolt master link. The seat is a Christy I think. The height at the seat post is 22 1/2" form center of the bottom bracket to the top of the frame. The headtube is 11 1/2". I will get a better shot of the badge tomorrow. I do not know much about this kind of bike it is to old for me but I may keep this one. If anyone wants to let me know how much you think I would appreciate it. Thank You All and enjoy.View attachment 481381 View attachment 481382 View attachment 481383 View attachment 481384 View attachment 481386 View attachment 481388 View attachment 481389 View attachment 481390 View attachment 481391 View attachment 481392


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2017)

Usually a ladies bike such as this will fetch roughly $500.00, but since this has a Christie style saddle and has the Remington Arms heritage, it may bring $1500.00+


----------



## mongeese (Jun 14, 2017)

Perfect - and I mean perfect candidate for a slow cleaning and keeping it exactly together.


----------



## kermit (Jun 14, 2017)

NICE!!! Keep it... Clean it....Ride it... I'm betting the original paint is there, but be careful there may be some pin striping there also.. Great find!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 14, 2017)

nice , let me know if a price is established , like all bikes of the cool factor ,  it is worth more selling the parts . it is just like all other nice ladies bikes from that era , to sell it for 1,500.00 ,put tires on it , clean it up , you are near 2,000 , for 2,000 you can buy an earlier bike , that has extreme cool factor ..   my restored ladies bike , has been on the market for about 3 months , Greg Barron , thought he had it sold to a California museum my price 1,500, they said it was to much ,   I do not know what Greg was brokering it for , , you could not do my wheel set for 1,000 , the nickle is done on my bike ,   a lady friend rode it 100 miles , so it is tested in the road. ,The nameplate , is worth some money , the Christy seat , also ,  .. I do not think they were manufactured , by Remington ,. most companies -just put there nameplate on the bikes . On some interesting bikes.. things were done to set them apart from the every day bikes - ,You have a very nice example , I would leave it just as found , it is a treasure the way it is . If you start messing around trying to make it pretty -It will take away the cool ,.  my opinion and I have been doing this for many years -I will sell my beautiful wheel set for 1,000 , branchewalter@yahoo.com , thanks for the space


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow this sounds like I would like to put my money in my men's bikes as I do not really do this old. I am into the 30's-50's. I will do some more research. They do have a men's bike in the Remington Museum in Ilion. Thanks always!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2017)

Walter's right, maybe $1500 is a bit optimistic. But between the saddle, badge and front brake assy one is looking at near $900-$1000


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 15, 2017)

Does anyone know any info on the headbadge? I have seen them and they all have 6 numbers on them and mine has only 5 numbers. I think that number is a serial or a model number.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2017)

must be a serial.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 15, 2017)

On page 26 of The Evolution of the Bicycle Volume 1 there is a ad that shows the numbers on the headbadge of 75318 so I agree on the serial number. I read that Remington Arms made 100 of the first safety bikes with HP Snyder. Then HP Snyder started a factory down the road in Little Falls and made the Remington bikes. The first 100 2 of which were tandems were made at the Remington Factory in ILION, NY.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 15, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> This bike is in complete condition. It was found in a barn covered with a tarp for the last 40 or so. The barn was falling down and this is one thing that was saved. You guys know what I have and hope you can help me figure out what I should do with it as it is local history around here. The Headbadge has 3 patents of 1892,93, 94 with a model number. The rims are 28" wood and the spokes have wires on them at the crossover points. The rims both spin freely. The sprocket appears to be a fixed gear and the wood is undamaged. The pedals have Remington script also the end cap on the cork handle grip. The chain is a big block chain with a nut and bolt master link. The seat is a Christy I think. The height at the seat post is 22 1/2" form center of the bottom bracket to the top of the frame. The headtube is 11 1/2". I will get a better shot of the badge tomorrow. I do not know much about this kind of bike it is to old for me but I may keep this one. If anyone wants to let me know how much you think I would appreciate it. Thank You All and enjoy.





Kirk,

In case you are interested. Your bicycle is most likely 1896 or 1897 possibly later but not by much. I know it is not before 1896 because I own the 1893, 1894, 1895 Remington catalogs and your bike is none of those years, not that early for sure. However your bike does look a little similar to 1895 with slightly different frame geometry so this is why I suspect your bike is most likely 1896 or 1897.

1896 Remington advertisement below:


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 16, 2017)

I am trying to find it but have not found any catalogs to look at there is nothing I can find on line. As to a picture to compare it to.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 16, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> I am trying to find it but have not found any catalogs to look at there is nothing I can find on line. As to a picture to compare it to.





Here is the catalog image from the 1895 Remington that is most like your bicycle however as you can see it has earlier style frame geometry, earlier style seat, earlier style front brake system. This is why I'm sure your bicycle is 1896 or possibly 1897. Your bicycle is definitely not any earlier than 1896.



 

Search for 1896 and 1897 Remington catalogs & images I believe you will find your bicycle in those years. Your bike is not 1894 as your posting title implies, your bike is not that early. Possibly the Wheelmen library may have the correct catalog copy for your bike if you are a Wheelmen member (www.thewheelmen.org).


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 16, 2017)

Here is a picture of the chain it is a Perry Humber I have never seen anything like very high end buy the looks of it. Does anybody here have a picture from a catalog of my lady?


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 17, 2017)

There is a little on nickel plate on the everything except the frame which has a little black paint. Nickle plate on Bars, Brake, Crank, Fenders, Seat and seat post, hubs, and pedals. The grommets in the fender and chainguard look to be made of some kind of black metal as they are not painted. This was one fancy bike. No pictures of any that might look like mine? Anyone? Please. Thank You.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 18, 2017)

Does anyone know someone that collects Remington I can talk to about this bike. I am going to the Remington museum sometime this week to check their bike out. Maybe I can find something there to help.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 19, 2017)

Nobody owns or has any info on this? Here is some more pics.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 19, 2017)

This bike may be 1 of the first salesmen samples they made to see if they were worth investing in, sent to different cities. I have found a little info but without pictures to back it I'm not sure. Here is a paragraph I found on Funding Universe The History of all companies.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 20, 2017)

Nothing ?? How about some more places to research this????????????????????????????


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 20, 2017)

Based on the references below I think your Remington (SN 41126) was manufactured 1895 or 1896:

1895.05.03 - The Referee and Cycle Trade Journal:






1895.08.01 - The Bearings:





1895.12.26 - The Bearings:





1896.01.02 - The Bearings:





1896.01.23 - The Referee - NY Bicycle Show:





1896.05.07 - The Referee:





1897.12.16 - The Cycle Age and Trade Review:





1898.01.06 - The Cycle Age and Trade Review:


----------



## Rambler (Jun 20, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> Nothing ?? How about some more places to research this????????????????????????????




I'm surprised that no one has come forward with an 1896 or 1897 Remington catalog yet.

Below are a couple resources that may help. Someone on the CABE is selling an 1896 Remington catalog so possible they can help with a page copy and also there is an 1896 Remington catalog on the "fat tire trading" blog.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-original-1896-remington-arms-company-catalog.61769/

http://fattiretrading.blogspot.com/2011/11/1896-remington-bicycles-catalog.html


----------



## Rambler (Jun 20, 2017)

Blue Streak said:


> Based on the references below I think your Remington (SN 41126) was manufactured 1895 or 1896:




1895 and earlier Remington bicycles had an entirely different style crank arm attachment using a binder bolt. The Remington owned by Kirk Thomas has the newer style cottered crank so Kirk's Remington is most likely 1896 or later.

Crank on Kirk Thomas Remington:


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 20, 2017)

The December 16,1897 The Cycle Age and Trade Review Remington advertisement below shows an image of a name badge with serial number 75318. Not sure what exactly this means but would conclude that Kirk's lower SN 41126 should be 1897 or earlier. My above June 1, 1898 The Cycle Age and Trade Review reference stating that around 15,000 Remingtons made in 1896 and that more than this would likely be made in 1897. Working backwards from the 75318 reference puts Kirk's SN 41126 falling in the early 1896 production numbers: 75318 - (20000 +/- for 1897) - (15000 +/- for 1896) = 40318 +/- for beginning of 1896 production). With Rambler's knowledge that Kirk's is definitely not 1895 or early, it seems to me that SN 41126 is a 1896 model. The 1896 Remington catalog should confirm all of this.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow I hope someone has a 96 catalog. I took the pedals off today they are both right hand threads? I have never seen that before. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 21, 2017)

The 1896 chain ad for Perry is not the same. Mine is a Perry Humber anything on that name? Was it a import from England before 1896?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 21, 2017)

Perry and Co. made bicycle chains beginning around 1888 through the 1960's when it became part of Renold Chain which still exists today. Here is a link to information about the company: http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Perry_and_Co

"Humber" is a specific pattern of chain. Other chain companies also offered "Humber" chains. Perry advertised a "Humber" chain in late 1892. Here is an ad from 1896 and a image of the chain from the 1897 book Modern Cycles.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 21, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> I took the pedals off today they are both right hand threads? I have never seen that before. Thanks, Kirk




Yes, I have seen right hand pedal threads on both sides on some early bicycles, before manufacturers figured out that the pedal on the left side would loosen while riding which is the reason for left hand pedal threads on the left side. I believe two right hand threaded pedals was a carryover from highwheels and hard tire safeties which had pedals that typically were both right hand thread however had only a hole through the crank arm and a nut on the back side of the crank arm to attach the pedal.

Reason pedals are opposite threaded today.
Quote from: https://physics.stackexchange.com/ "Intuitively you would think pedals would unscrew while pedaling! But in reality the clamping torque of the threads will be far, far greater than any friction in the bearings could generate. Even if the bearings were to seize, it would be very difficult to unscrew the pedal (unless it was never tight to begin with).
Now consider someone riding the bike, putting weight on the right pedal. This applies a force perpendicular to the ground, no matter where the foot is in the pedal stroke. Relative to the crank arm, this radial force rotates CCW, which - via the process of mechanical precession - creates a CW torque on the pedal spindle (thus tightening it). The rotations on the left side are all reversed, so it must use the opposite threading to prevent the pedal from coming loose."


The fact that your Remington has both right hand threaded pedals is another good reason for believing it is 1896 model year rather than later when left hand thread pedals on left side were implemented.  Possibly your Remington may have even been produced in the last couple months of 1895 as the new 1896 model because it clearly does have the newer 1896 style crank and not the earlier 1895 style.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 21, 2017)

Circa 1899 - The Remington Special - Serial Number 120289
Handle bars and pedals are stamped Remington.
Double front sprocket with unique chain pattern.
Owned by Florida Wheelmen member Keith Pariani.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks that is awesome I think you might be right a 95 or 96. These old bikes sure are hard to nail down. They are kind of inconsistent on the builds that I've seen or there just isn't many around to go by. This is way cool and I live about 30 miles or so from the Remington factory.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 21, 2017)

Below is a better photo of the Remington 1895 and earlier split style crank arm with binder bolt than the image I posted above in previous post. This image is from the 1895 Remington catalog. Image also appears to show the Perry chain as posted by Blue Streak above.

No doubt in my mind that Kirk Thomas Remington is an 1896 model.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 21, 2017)

You are the man I would say early 96 or very late 95 also. You guys know your stuff. Extra Thanks to Rambler for all he has done. If any more pics or info keep it coming.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 22, 2017)

Special Thank You to Blue Streak also for the great info and pics.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 25, 2017)

I have decided to sell as this is to much for me. Can someone here move this to the for sale thread as I cannot figure out how to do it. I would like to get $1500 OBO. Let's talk offers you might be surprised when I agree. Thanks for all the help and hope this will go to a good home. Kirk


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rambler said:


> I'm surprised that no one has come forward with an 1896 or 1897 Remington catalog yet.
> 
> Below are a couple resources that may help. Someone on the CABE is selling an 1896 Remington catalog so possible they can help with a page copy and also there is an 1896 Remington catalog on the "fat tire trading" blog.
> 
> ...



Sorry but that catalog sold years ago - the thread is locked so I'm unable to modify it.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 26, 2017)

For Sale $1500 or best offer. I do not know how to move to complete bikes, or do I have to make a new thread but I would like everyone to see what has been found so far.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 27, 2017)

I cannot afford to fix it up or keep as a wall hanger. Nobody wants to rescue this? Make a offer I won't get mad you may be surprised.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 27, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> I cannot afford to fix it up or keep as a wall hanger. Nobody wants to rescue this? Make a offer I won't get mad you may be surprised.




I suggest that you create a separate post in the "For Sale" section of the CABE. You may do better there advertising this for sale. If you don't want to post photos all over again you could simply put a link in your sale post back to this informational posting.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok there is nobody into this I am sending to ebay tonight. Any offer is better than none but I would guess you guys are waiting for this so you can get at the parts. Thank you everyone for your help. Kirk


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm sorry that I did not read this thread earlier. I'll take a look at my Remington catalog to see if it shows your model.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 1, 2017)

1896 Remington Model 21


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 2, 2017)

Is the bike for sale ? Branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Is the bike for sale ? Branchewalter@yahoo.com




Already gone Walter    https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1895-96-remington-lady.113282/


----------

